# pumpkins pregnancy



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

hi! my Nubian was with a buck from the end of November to end of December. she's due end of April to end of May. here is a picture of her "udder"from 2 weeks ago! any guesses when she'll kid, or do you have and pregnancy tips? this is my first pregnant goat!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When they start an udder it will be give or take 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding. 

What are you feeding her?

Do you have any loose salts and minerals with copper and selenium out for her free choice? Not a block.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I make my own grain(let me know if you want the ingredients) she gets 1 cup a day. I have manna pro goat minerals out for her, and baking soda. I heard I should take both of them away.? should I?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely don't take the minerals away.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

oh okay. someone said I should because the babies bones will get to big and hard and they won't be able to come
out


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> oh okay. someone said I should because the babies bones will get to big and hard and they won't be able to come
> out


That's almost the most ridiculous thing I've heard lol, as far as goat care goes anyways  but, definitely keep the minerals out, free choice is best.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Sara+pumpkin said:


> oh okay. someone said I should because the babies bones will get to big and hard and they won't be able to come
> out


That's really weird. I wouldn't listen to any advice that person offers anymore. Lol! Definitely leave out minerals free choice.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

okay! thanks!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


Definitely, they need those minerals.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

her udder today!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's getting there! Happy kidding! If she will let you, and you are going to let the kid nurse, you could trim the long hair away from the teats and clip the udder so the birth goo doesn't stick. If she gets too nervous, wait until after she kids.


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I will do that if she lets me! thank you!


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

how much grain should she be getting a day once she kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much is she getting now?


----------



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

1 cup in the morning, 1 cup at night. she is in her last month of pregnancy.


----------

